# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Öz Türkçe isimler ve Anlamları >  A Harfiyle Başlayan Öz Türkçe İsimler (AK-AN)

## sngl

AK: 1- Beyaz 2- Doğuş, doğum 3- Yükseliş 4-Parlaklık 5-Devinim,hareketlilik 6-Mec.Namusluluk,iffet ve güvenirliğin sembolü
AKA: Büyük,ulu kişi,saygıdeğer kişi
AKABA: Yokuş,meyil
AKAü: Akıcı
AKALIN: bir. Ak/Alın mec. Dürüst,namuslu
AKAN: 1- Akıcı 2- Yükselen
AKARCA: Dere,ırmak
AKAR: Dere,akarsu
AKARSU: Dere,ırmak
AKAş: birl. Ak/Aş mec.Helal rızk
AKAY: birl. Ak/Ay 1- Ayın en güzel anı 2- Yenisey Türklerinde ğhanımefendiğ anlamında kullanılır.
AKBAş: birl. Ak/Baş mec. Dürüst,namuslu
AKBEL: Dürüst,sözüne güvenilir kişi
AKBERGü: birl. Ak/Vergi fıtrat,huy mec.iyi huylu
AKüA: 1-Beyaza kaçan 2-İpekli dokuma 3-Para,maliye,hazine
AKüALAR: birl.Ak/çalar mec.Ak tenli hanım
AKüALI: Zengin,mal sahibi
AKüALMAZ: birl. Ak/üalmaz mec.Yanık tenli hanım
AKüIL: 1-Ak tenli, akça yüzlü 2- Ağarmış, aklaşmış
AKüIN: Sözüne güvenilen,sağlam kişilikli
AKüORA: birl. Ak/üura 1- şamanist gelenekte iyi ruh ve iyilik perisi
AKEL: birl. Ak/El mec.Dürüst,namuslu
AKGüN: birl. Ak/Gün mec. Gelecek,istikbal
AKHAN: birl. Ak/Han şamanist gelenekte ğİyilik Tanrısığ
AKI: Eli açık,cömert,zengin gönüllü
AKIM: 1-Yönelim,yükseliş 2- Akmaktan, akıcı,yayılıcı
AKIN: 1-Saldırı,hücum 2-Kazak ve Kırgızlarda, ozan ve müzisyenlere verilen ad
AKINAY: birl. Akın/Ay Türkistanğda hanım ozanlara verilen ad
AKINCI: 1- Akın eden,saldıran 2- Osmanlılar dönemindeki, öncü birliklere ve bu birliklere dahil olan kişilere verilen unvan
AKIş: 1-Yükseliş 2-Akmaktan akış 3-Servet,hazine
AKKARA: birl. Ak/Kara mec.Zıtların bütünlüğü
AKMAN: birl. 1-Temiz,iffetli 2-Apak,bembeyaz
AKOBA: birl. Ak/Oba mec.soylu
AKSAK: 1-Aksayan,seken 2-Yükselen,çıkan
AKSOY: birl. Ak/Soy mec.Soylu
AKşAMAN: birl. Ak/şaman şamanist gelenekte,iyi ruhlarla ilgilenen ve ilişkiye giren kam
AKşİT: Yürekli,gözükara
AKTAN: birl. Ak/Tan seher vakti,şafak
AKUZ: birl. Ak/Uz (Uzman,usta)
AKüN: birl. Ak/ün mec.Temiz,şöhretli
AKYOL: birl. Ak/Yol mec.Dürüst,namuslu
AKYüN: birl. Ak/Yön mec.Dürüst,namuslu
AKYüZ: birl. Ak/yüz mec.Dürüst
AL: 1-Bayrak kumaşı 2-Kızarmış,kızarık 3-El,kolun bilekten aşağı kısmı 4- Ala,alaca 5-Almaktan al
ALA: Karışık renkli,benekli
ALABAN (Alban)Timsah
ALACA: Karışık renkli
ALAüUK: Kulübe,baraka,Altay Türklerinde,oda,(üadırın iç bölmesi)
ALAGAN: (Algan)Fatih
ALAGAş: Ender rastlanan,nadir
ALAGüN: birl. Ala/Gün Gün ortası
ALAK: Yok edici,öldürücü,alıcı,avlayıcı
ALAN: 1-Işık,nur 2-Orman içindeki açık ve düzlük bölge 3- algan
ALANüA: Bahçelerdeki ağaç aralarında bulunan çimenlik bölge
ALANGUVA: birl. Ala/Geyik
Cengiz Kaanğın onuncu göbekten büyük anası 2- Ergenekon destanında adı geçen Uldız Hanğın kızı
3-Türk mitolojisinde yer alan ünlü kadın ki, efsaneye göre, bir nevi Türklerin ğğMeryem Anağ sı gibidir.
ALAR: Yalancı karanlık(Gündüz vaktinde)
ALAS (Alaz) şamanist gelenekte ğAteş Tanrısığğ
ALASAYVAN: şafak vakti,Güneşin doğuşu
ALASI: Erek,amaç,sahip olunması istenen nesne
ALATAş: birl. Ala/Taş Köz,ateş parçası
ALAYUNT: birl. Ala/Yunt Altay Türklerinde ğkısrakğ anlamında kullanılmaktadır.
ALBA: Yükümlülük,hizmet yükümlülüğü
ALBAGA: Hasılat,savaş yada av ganimeti
ALBAN: Haraç,ganimet
ALBATU: Bürokrat, hizmetle yükümlü kişi
ALBENİ: üekim,cazibe,sempati
ALCU (Alçu)Alıcı,avcı
ALüİüEK: birl. Al/üiçek (Gülğün Türkçe karşılığı)
ALüİN: Kızıl renkli bir çalı kuşu
ALüU (Alcu)1-Algan,Fatih,2-Alcı,Avcı
ALDI: 1-üncü,öndeki,selef 2-Algan,Fatih
ALDUR: Ok atışı,oklayış
ALEV (YalavğYal kökünden)Ateşten çıkan ışık
ALGAN: Fatih,Fetheden
ALGAZIN: Yabani vahşi hayvan
ALGI: 1-Fetih,Almaktanğ alım 2- Fehim,algılama
ALGIN: 1- Serap 2-Yüksek yer 3- Bitiricilik,bitiriş
ALGIş (Alkış): Dua,yakarış,niyaz
ALGU: 1-Tüm,hepsi 2-Toplum,topluluk 3-Silah 4-Alıcı,avcı
ALGUR: Sakin,kendi halinde,kendinden emin
ALGüN: birl. Al/GünğğKazak ve Kırgızlarda,doğum sırasında yaşanan dikkat çekici,unutulmaz günleri mecz eder.
ALICI: Alcu,Avcı
ALIK: Alıngan,Kırgın
ALIM: 1-üekim,Cazibe 2-Vergi,Haraç
ALIMGA: Yazıcı,(Han ve Kaanların buyruk ve fermanlarını yazan görevli kişi)
ALIMLI: üekici,Cazibeli
ALINAK: birl. Alın/Ak mec.dürüst,namuslu
ALINCAHAN (Alınçak Han) Oğuznameğye göre,Türkğün oğullarından
ALINüAK: 1-üekici,cazip 2- Alıngan,nazik
ALINGAN: Alınan,incinen,gücenen
ALK: Bitirmek,yok etmek,sona erdirmek,bitiricilik
ALKA: 1-Bitirici,yok edici 2-İleri,ilerici
ALKABüLüK: birl. Alka/Bölük..Vurucu Tim
ALKAN: Alkan,Fatih
ALKAR: Bitirici,yok edici
ALKAş: Bitirici,yok edici
ALKI: Pervasız,vurdumduymaz
ALKIM: 1-Gökkuşağı 2-Gerdan
ALKIR: Tamamlayıcı,bitirici
ALKIş: Algış,dua,övme,yüceltme
ALMA: Elma
ALMAKAY: Elma yanaklı
ALMALUK: 1-Alınması gerekli olan 2-Elma bahçesi
ALMAS: Almaz,nazlı
ALMILA: Elma
ALMIş: Algan,Fatih
ALP: Bu sözcük birçok erdemi içinde barındırır. Bilgelik, yiğitlik, fedakarlık, kahramanlık,
gözükaralık, toplumculuk, vb. ile birlikte tüm bunlar arasındaki uyumu da içerir.
ALPAGU: Düşmanına tek başına saldıran kişi
ALPAGUT: 1-Alplik gösteren kişi 2-Kurt soyundan 3- Seçkin ve saygın kişi
ALPEREN: birl.Alp/Eren (Gazi, Derviş) Toplumun sayıp sevdiği, örnek aldığı savaşçı kişilerin genel adı
ALPMAN: Alp gibi Alpçe yaşayan
ALTAüU (Altaç): Aldatıcı taktik sahibi
ALTAMIş: Aldatıcı,hileci
ALTAN: 1-Altın 2-Güneşin doğuş anı,şafak
ALTANURUG: (Altın Uruk) Cengiz Kagan ve oğullarının soyuna verilen unvanlardan
ALTAY: 1-Al/Ala/Tay 2-Altın 3-Ormanlarla kaplı yüksek dağ
ALTINDAğ: birl. Altın/Dağ/Altay dağlarının,diğer adı.
ALTU (Aldu): 1-İlk,Birinci 2-Algan,Fatih
ALTUN: Altın
ALTUNSABAK: birl. Altun/Sabak(sopa,değnek)
ALUü: 1-Alıcı(Alçu) 2-Kayın cinsi bir ağaç
ALUNGAN: Alıngan,nazlı
ALUNUR: Nazlı
ALYU: (Algu)
T.üağatay Hanğın torunu
AMAü: (Umaç)Gaye, hedef, beklenti
AMAN: (YAMAN) Sertlik
AMGAK: Emek/Zahmet
ANAü: 1-Anacık 2-Analık duygusu çok gelişmiş 3-Anaya çeken 4-Doğurgan, üretken
ANAGAY: Anaya çekmiş, anaya benzer
ANASIOğLU: birl. Anası(nın)Oğlu (Babası erken ölmüş ve özellikle anası tarafından bin bir güçlüklerle yetiştirilip büyütülmüş, yetim çocuklar için kullanılmış olduğu anlaşılan Türk adlarından)
ANAT: 1-Anı,Anılan 2- Yakın,hısım
ANAZ: Yeğrek, evla, eftal
AND (ANT) 1-Yemin,söz 2- Yakın akraba
ANDA: Birlikte ant içmiş(kan kardeşi) (Andağlık Türklerin en eski geleneklerinden biridir. Andalar birbirlerini kardeşlerinden daha ileride korur, sayar ve kayırmaya çalışırlar.)
ANDAü: Hatıra, anı olsun diye verilip,alınan hediye
ANDARIMAN: Anılara değer veren ve saygı gösteren kişi
ANDIR: Anısı ola hatıra
ANGAY: Anılarına bağlı olan kişi
ANGI: 1-Anı,hatıra,2-Yetki, yeterlilik
ANGIM: Mamur, hakim
ANGIN: ünlü, anılan, adı duyulan
ANGIş: ünlü, meşhur
ANGIT: Yaban ördeği
ANIK: 1-Anlayış, yetenek, fehim 2- Hafıza, bellek 3- Hazır, mevcutlu
ANLI: 1-Sakin, ağırbaşlı 2- Bellek, hafıza
ANIT: Anı olsun diye yapılan yapı
ANITGAN: Anıt yapan
ANLI: ünlü, tanınan
ANNAK: Yadigar, hatıra
ANT: And, Yemin
ANTLIğ: And içmiş, Yeminli
ANUüUR: üvülmüş, övülmeye layık
ANUK: Yadigar, hatıra
ANUş: Anış, anma eylemi, anı

----------

